# How to make a Rhinestone/ Rhinestud Transfer Lesson #3



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

How to make a Rhinestone Transfer Lesson #3 is here, I am going to need some help here from all of you, I want this lesson to be interactive,, for all of us. We will all be the Teacher here in this one.

We are not that far away from Oct. so Lets do Halloween themes, and Breast Cancer Awareness, Month, There are many of us who have been touched by Cancer.
Lets Spread the word by the pink ribbon, but more important, I want us all to come up with orginal designs, for some new designs for the breast Cancer that we on the forum will sell , on our own,
I will try to help, you take your design, and make it into a rhinestone pattern,
Also, The first thing I will show, you, is you do not have to have the dots, to do these designs,, I feel the dots limit your creativity.
If you want to mix your stone sizes, with the dots, it is to hard,,

So the first thing I want you to do, is grab, a design or copy off my bat,, download it, take it into your graphic program, and make it the size you think you want to see on a shirt or hat.
copy it off,. 
This is what i did.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, as you can see i dont have any dots,, that lets me do what ever i want where ever,,
for this I just wanted to outline so i did not, black rhinestud the feet, or the lil things on the wings,, 
this would also be a great image to do a batman theme, and do a solid image, go as big or lil as you want,, i kept it simple, less stones means less money to charge my clients,, but they still have bling and can wear any of these designs, instead of a costume to work on halloween
1. Place your graphic out
2. just go around the outside , if you dont like a line, it is showing you, change it slightly,.
everyonce in while pick your image up if reversed and look at it, to see how it is looking.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok here are some other pics of some patterns for you, to play with, but i really want to emphasize, if you want something no else has, get off the dot patterns and do your own thing,, It will take some practice,, but you can do it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok here are some more


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris supplied helped me with the lesson, and also submitted these also,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok so if you run across anything and you want to have a pattern made with out dots, post it, and we will try to help you, or will make one up and give you the pattern, or someone on here will.
The materials I used on here for the Halloween transfers, where the Clear rhinestones 3mm for the web and Black rhinestuds for the spider,, for the bat I used the Black Rhinestuds.

Now on to Breast Cancer, I have alot of Ribbons, I will post and know, depending on what size you do,, it can go on hats,, on jeans, hoodies, tees, whatever, even shoes and cell phones..
leather belts..
But lets try to some really cool Breast Cancer Graphics Going.
Please post what you are doing,, but if you dont want others to use your Graphics, you will have to say so..
Here are some ribbons, and they could be pink for Breast Cancer Awareness.
Yellow, for Armed Services
red white blue Armed Services,
Aids, is that REd? sorry drawing a blank
whatever,, the reason, here are the ribbons,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are some patterns
I would love to have us come up with one that looks tattoo ey,, for one style but still femine, in pink wings, ribbon, hearts, ect


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

More patterns


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, so lets get creative, and this is the interactive part,, 
lets make some of our own designs, and stamp these with our own orginality.
some thing that women will wear all the time, guys too....if you dont want it in rhinestones, for the guys, we can do some vector images, that are awesome for the guys in our lives to wear also, sometimes they are the ones left behind to raise our families,, and watch the love of there lives, Die. They are the rocks.. so lets not leave them out.
Please post any pic of halloween goodies or Breast cancer ones you come up with ,, and share ,share, share,, 
Have fun..
Remember I need your help on this. This is for all of us.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks to Chris for helping me out with this Lesson as always.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

wow you been busy will my wife did some but cant post here it would start something so I will have her do others and post !


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, I dont sit still for long,, I am very hard to reach by phone, prefer the laptop, so i can work around and come back to the laptop, I am just getting ready to press a ton of pink ribbons,, now. and halloween goodies.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> wow you been busy will my wife did some but cant post here it would start something so I will have her do others and post !


I would think you should be able to post your design. I think this thread is all about creativity. I encourage you to post it David. I truly hope you change your mind. .... JB


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Wow Sandy Jo,
You have been busy!!! The spider design looks very nice, Great job on the lesson. I will post some stuff as soon as I put some thing together. I have some black cats and other stuff to share. 

I encourage everyone to try and participate in this lesson, let share the great results. Here are some ideas to look for Bat, Pumpkins, Ghost, Cats, Goblins, Vampires, spiders maybe tombstone with cool sayings, Skeletons and I'm sure theres hundreds of things I can't think off.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Not everybody gets to do what they love to do, but we do,,,,


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Yes, Like my favorite saying 

" LIVE YOUR DREAMS "


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

here is another one,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Steve make sure and post your halloween vinyl and stone pic over here,, it is awesome,, it is posted under lesson #2


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

I just read all three lessons and really enjoyed them. Thanks to Sandy Jo and to all that helped her with the lessons, ideas, photos etc.
Susie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you susie, it isnt hard to do something you love so much,, now if i could just figure out how to incorporate rhinestones in my Soap,, products, so you can have sparkle in your bubble bath,, I have done fine fine glitter ,, before,, but I could bath in rhinestones,, they dont call me Sparkles for no reason,,,Thanks again for your kind words about the rhinestone transfer, stuff, shortly i will update, with lessons with Templates,, for those that do not want to hand set.
thanks again


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hot Fix Rhinestone Transfer and Motifs, are very easy to make , but dont make things everyone else is making take a good idea and make it better,, 
if you find a great dance transfer,, figure out how to make it better, i have found my best sellers are the ones, that are different, make one press it, and see if get talked about or if it sells,, starting by hand the investment is mostly your time.
As you make profit later you can invest in Rhinestone Templates, or Rhinestone Template software and Machines or Cam system Rhinestone Transfer making machines,, when you know you have the market...
If any one needs help with any of the above, please ask for help.
Sandy jo
MonkeyMeMe


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Well here we are some time later,, alot has changed and Now with alot of poeple making rhinesotne templates and Rhinestone Tranfers, 
I thought we should add to this subject, 
I want to talk a lil about Actually making the Transfer itself,, 

I have alot of customers, that are getting information from others that making a Rhinestone Transfer is like 1.2.3. done with a template, 
if you have a extremely easy very basic design it can be simple but if you have anything larger than, a 2 inch design, it will take practice.

You might make a great template and get your stones all laid in, go and get your transfer tape, and before you can lay the tape down, up comes all the stones, it seems the mylar has static in it, and attracks the stones,
I find it easier to tape the tape to the side of the design on the table or work space and gentle lay the tape down. 

Softyl press and lift from one corner.

Complex or filled designs are a whole new animal.
And the hardest stone is the 2m to lift out. of the template.

When starting out start with a low stone count , and larger stones untill you learn the learning curve,, and there is one.

Once you have done a few it will go alot faster,, 

Sometimes I have customers get there templates home and have orders to get out the next day,, and have never used a Template before, 
This is not the way to start and you will be frustrated.

Start easy first and work your way up, 
Rhinestuds are far easier to pick up because of the flat larger base ontop of the facets,
Rhinestones are a Bit harder to pick up. They are also glass, where a Stud is metal so the tape sticks to it better.

I think this might be a good area to start some tips for Poeple that are trying to make the Transfers from the Templates.

I sure dont want to discourrage anyone, but I also dont want to give false information, that Tranfers are a piece of cake .
Every design is different, usually the first 2 going in, once you have learned the learning curve, and how to roll your tape back, are the hardest,, 
If you make mistakes, pick the stones off with a tweezer and try again.

If your pushed your stones in fine, and cant seem to get them out, then it is the Transfer tape not making contact with the top of the stones, Not the Template you cut.
Usally this happens with 2mm as the base of the top of the stone is so small that the tape does not have much area to grab onto.

There are some new tapes coming out, for this very purpose That works very well for 2mm and smaller Stones.

Be careful of Static as well, as this is a bad thing when doing transfers.
If anyone is having any issues, lets share here, and help each other out, 

So I will say it again, that Making Rhinestone Transfer is not fast, and the easiet thing , you will have to have patience and move at your own pace. 
I hear from alot of Members that are frustrated as they thought That Rhinestone Templates would be a Breeze. 
With Expierence Things will work faster,, But there is a techniue Learning curve.
I am being Honest and sincere when posting this.
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

When working with Hand set patterns, There are 2 kinds I am aware of,

1. One that you run off your printer of a image and you follow the lines by placing stones on the lines.

2. A premade dot pattern to follow so you just put the stones on the dots,, and follow that way.

both of these are on a paper product and should be put in a plastic sleeve, or better yet,, laminated,, 

Keep these patterns in a 3 Ring Binder for easy finding of your patterns in the future.

Transfer tape,, there are many different kinds,, here are some of my findings,,

1.The less expensive mylar china grade Transfer tape is crackley and bendy,,, 

so sometimes when you use this you loose stones and it over laps on itself, and can become a mess on a very large dense design.

2.The acrylic china grade is the med grade and has a better stoutness to the tape and less stones pop off in the process of making your transfer

3.Silicon is a great transfer tape and behaves very well for hand setting stones,, it is more expensive , but sometimes you save money on time by having the right tools.

I feel it is good to try them all to see what is right for you.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Sandy Jo,

From your experience, how can you tell the difference in each type of transfer tape if you are purchasing online? Any tips? Any suppliers you can suggest for the transfer tape?

BTW, I like the heavier weight transfer tape. The lighter stuff will drive you nuts with the stones popping off!!! 

Oh, and keep in mind the stones add weight to the transfer tape which makes it act flimsier (sp) anyway so the heavier weight transfer tape is the way to go IMO. I also reuse my transfer tape at least 3 times and I couldn't do that with the cheaper stuff.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Cindy ,, 

I agree about the stones popping off across the room,, not fun......

I would ask the suppliers,or sellers what kind of Transfer tape they are selling,,,, and you are purchasing,

so you know what you are buying,, 
There are other kinds as well,, but these are the 3 that seem to be used the most,,,,

Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## cowpuncher007 (Jul 4, 2008)

You guys are talking about different types of Mylar tape. I've been doing this for thirty years, and I didn't realize that there _were_ different kinds! We're still working on one giant roll I got from Swarovski about fifteen years ago.

In our shop, there are three tools that we use that I believe everyone should have, whether you are working with templates or laying out the stones by hand. 

The first is a dental pick. We use these to move stones around for hand placing, flip stones in a template, and to lightly remove the extra stones from a template. It's strong, sharp, and because it's curved at the tip, it will skim over the loose stones without disturbing the stones that are already in the holes where they belong.

The second tool is a wallpaper seam roller. After you've laid the "sticky paper" over your stones, and pressed lightly with your hand, you can use the roller to really press the stones in. This will ensure that when you pull it all up, the stones stay stuck.

The third tool is a #2 safety pin, stretched out. If you have to pick up stones with the glue side up, this is what you need. Because of the nature of the glue, the sharp point of the pin will penetrate just enough to allow you to pick it up easily and place it on the Mylar.

Just some suggestions. I've learned more in here than I've taught, but I do like share my experience when I can.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Steve,, 
Those are great tips,, for sure,, thanks for sharing them.

I can see the use for everyone of those tools. 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## BlingMeNow (Feb 27, 2011)

do u have a video of how you did this?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

What would you like to see, 

Between me or matt one of us should be able to make one for you or point you in the right direction of one already created

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## BlingMeNow (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, I just started my business.. I have a vinyl cutter on its way and I already know how to use that... Its the rhinestones I need to learn how to make, the template so I can add a touch of flair to my items.. I have seen various methods. but the only software I have is Corel X5. 

THANK YA




sjidohair said:


> What would you like to see,
> 
> Between me or matt one of us should be able to make one for you or point you in the right direction of one already created
> 
> ...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bling,

There is a member here that is on the forum that has made a macro for corel 5 to rhinestone with,, his name is luis,

have you seen any of his videos?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> Bling,
> 
> There is a member here that is on the forum that has made a macro for corel 5 to rhinestone with,, his name is luis,
> 
> have you seen any of his videos?


I was going to suggest that or R-Wear by Roland for Roland cutters if they have a GX-24.


----------



## BlingMeNow (Feb 27, 2011)

no I have not,,,, Ill stalk him now  just kidding I mean ill look for him


----------

